# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Demon Seed", horror sci-fi film, Donald Cammell, 1977, West Germany

## Airicist

"Demon Seed" on Wikipedia

"Demon Seed" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Demon Seed (Trailer)

Uploaded on Sep 20, 2011




> Susan Harris is alone in the house when, suddenly, doors lock, windows slam shut and the phone stops working. Susan is trapped by an intruder - but this is no ordinary thug. Instead, the intruder is a computer named Proteus, an artificial brain that has learned to reason. And to terrorize. In "one of her finest, most vulnerable performances" (Danny Peary, Guide for the Film Fanatic), Julie Christie plays Susan in this taut techno-thriller based on the Dean Koontz novel. Packed with suspense, surprise and special effects, Demon Seed follows Susan's desperate attempts to outmaneuver and outthink her captor. Then Susan learns what Proteus wants: its own child, conceived in her womb and destined for domination.

----------


## Airicist

DEMON SEED - Proteus' fractalized robot eats Walter

Published on Jan 8, 2014




> Proteus' fractalized robot kills Walter and then speaks about death.

----------

